# Sage oracle 980 grind issue.



## simon pickard (7 mo ago)

Hi All,
Have a sage oracle bes 980 and have the grind setting on 1 ,making good coffee but not sure why I have to have set on one as would like it a bit finer?,beans are fresh and have tried other beans,had a sage express before and had that set in the middle for grind.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Think you can adjust the top.burr in an oracle same as the other sage machines. Think 6 is standard so go to 5 and see where that puts your settings. Plenty of vids on YouTube


----------



## Spaceman (Apr 15, 2021)

Personally bin the oracle internal grinder, inhad one and it was the most inconsistent grind and tamp iv ever experienced.

sooner or later youll get a seperate grinder and the difference is night and day

i changed to a dual boiler and with the money saved got a niche


----------



## simon pickard (7 mo ago)

GingerBen said:


> Think you can adjust the top.burr in an oracle same as the other sage machines. Think 6 is standard so go to 5 and see where that puts your settings. Plenty of vids on YouTube


Thanks,got it sorted


----------

